# Relocating to Canberra



## Cardup (Oct 24, 2017)

Hi everyone. We are coming over to Canberra on a work visa, and just trying to find out a bit more regarding finding our first rental accommodation. We are looking at the Belconnen area. Any suggestions?


----------

